# Farm = petting zoo?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am getting pretty sick and tired of all our nieghbor's just coming over and thinking they can see our animals whenever they want. Just had some in the yard a bit ago with their son and his gf wanting to see the animals. I don't mind showing them (if they call first!!), but I do mind that they just came on up and hang over the fences and go into our barns. I caught them last summer coming out of our barn with a group of friends when we weren't home. Last year it really worried me when we had some goats in quarantine, now I am sooo glad we got rid of them. I have no idea who comes up here and hangs over the fences petting the animals when I am not here. We were going to put a gate up at the end of the drive to keep our dogs in, but I guess now it can be dual purpose! I should post some signs up on the gate too that visiters are welcome by appointment only too. And maybe leave my pitbull in the lawn when I'm gone :greengrin: Anyone else have these issues with people thinking their place is a petting zoo?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thayt would be frustrating! Most of my neighbors are family and I dont mind but not that long ago we had a guy here petting the goats that we have never even talked to (he was pretty creepy too) thank goodness he moved!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't count the # of times I seen neighborhood kids trying to "feed" the goat's through the fence. I'm thinking about putting signs along our fencing lines saying "PLEASE DON'T FEED THE GOATS". 

Had one teenager pulling up huge handfuls of grass/weeds from in front of our fence to throw it over to the goats. Not only did he leave huge holes in our yard (it just rained a LOT so he pulled up roots and all) but the goats were slamming each other over the "goodies" someone was tossing them. 

Thankfully, we have not had anyone inside of our gates ... yet... But I have a German Shepard on the front 1/2 of the property and my mom has a Pitbull & wolf hybrid on the back 1/2 of the property. LOL Just don't tell them the Shepard may lick them to death.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It is frustrating. Especially when I really don't care these particular "neighbor's" lol, they make me uncomfortable. Our actual neighbor's don't bother us. The one has animals too and doens't like them messed with. We share a fenceline with them and she talks to our goats, but never once have seen her near the fence. And the other side is really respectful too. Its just the ones down the road that think they can show up whenever they want.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

If I ever win the lottery and get rich I'm going to buy a place out in the country and put up double fencing. Then I'm going to get a couple big dogs and let them patrol the aisley in between the fences lol. I sure wish our pyrenees had worked out. Been thinking we should look for more mature guardian dogs to keep with our goats. I worry more about the people around here than I do predators.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully you can find a way to put a stop to it. Not only can the goats be harmed, it is a huge liability. Even if they are trespassing, if a goat nails them or something, they can likely sue. Pretty awful world we live in, where someone can just waltz onto your property, hop in a livestock pen, then sue when they livestock reacts negatively.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh I know! They certainly do not know or respect livestock. I had the horses in the yard when they came just grazing and their son (their close to 30 year old son mind you) kept kicking the ball for our dog. He kicked it towards the horses and of course our dog ran after it, freaking the horses out and they took off across the lawn right towards the electric fence. Luckily they were smarter than him and veered into the round pen. They didn't even seem to notice and he kept kicking the ball up that way duuuh!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I know the feeling. I love to have kids over to see the animals. But once they have been here they seem to think it is an open invitation. We had one carrying a 2mo kid around then leaving a gate open. Out went two adults and a number of kids. 
I found myself having to get a bit harsh with this kid twice and I hate that. It is the parent's job to see to it the kids can handle a visit or keep them home!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:GAAH: I know the feeling! We don't have the problem with people showing up unexpected, but my last two weeks have been filled with people e-mailing me and asking if they can "come see the animals for fun". Gee, like I'm not doing anything else during this short span of sunny weather... :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put up that front gate and the dog in the front.... with a no trespassing sign on the gate..... they will get the hint quickly...... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow that is a no win situation! I would be extremely upset if I found out people were going into my barn without my permission. It surely is dangerous because someone could get hurt and sue you--or gosh forbid they drop a cigarette, leave a barn door open or something! 

I would def. put up a gate and maybe even hot wire. I would be nervous to "say" something to anyone though-due to retalliation.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm lucky...our neighbors are really good friends who leave our stuff alone unless we need help and vice versa...his daddy lives on the other side (both are a bit away) but neither just show up wanting to pet animals and such...thank goodness...before these neighbors moved in I did warn the neighbors to not feed the goats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We know of one girl that will bring a friend or 2 but she comes to take photographs of our barn for her classes and maybe for fun we dont know. She is a nice kid so we don't normally ask questions and she is respectful. I have come home to goats in different pens and latches open. The goats that were moved were impossible they moved themselves. Last year Hope was in a different pen then her mom when she was 3 weeks old and I know Hope didn't hope a 5 foot fence. Good luck and I would do the gate and pit bull if it were me.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Put up a gate and make it HOT. Our hay farmer lives on 300 acres and every fence/gate on the property is hot. One jolt from it and I guarantee they won't be coming back. I don't tolerate people coming onto our property unannounced. I like that our dogs alert us and run after people who come down the driveway.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I would do the gate and dog route if I were in your shoes.

We are pretty lucky here as we rent a big farm on a dead end road in the middle of no where. If you end up here then you had to know us to find the place (since the dead end road is off of a closed road! No joke). The man we rent from is our neighbor and a really nice guy. His daughter, about 4-5 years old, has came up here once before by her self to find her dog that is impossible to keep up. He knocked her down and ran off with her shoes while I was bottle feeding so I picked her up (she was crying) gave her a bottle after checking her out and had her feed kids while I caught the dog. Then I walked her home with her dog. That was the most excitement of visitors we have seen here.

We have the state equine liability sign, do not feed treats to horses sign and electric fence sign posted. The person renting the trailer infront of us (long story) is moving and she had been an issue but now I worry about who will end up there.



Goat Song said:


> :GAAH: I know the feeling! We don't have the problem with people showing up unexpected, but my last two weeks have been filled with people e-mailing me and asking if they can "come see the animals for fun". Gee, like I'm not doing anything else during this short span of sunny weather... :doh:


I can understand! We get texts from certain family members that want to come by but we have gotten to where we tell them to bring get dirty clothes to work on fencing/garden/mowing etc and that has helped cut back on it some :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Haven't had too much problem with people coming up unexpectedly...but there was one time when a group of aqaintances who decided that they could just go back to our 'farm yard' and open our bunny hutch and play with out baby rabbits uninvited! I let them know that that was not a good idea and to not do it again. Haven't seen them since!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We haven't had that problem, but I tell ya, I'd be highly offended if people came over making themselves at home without asking me first!
No way I'd be happy if someone showed someone around my property/barn/animals especially when you don't KNOW those people. 
We have a restaurant next door, and people will come over to the fenceline <a lot of weeds/vines/thorns/etc that grow up around it>, so it's not a big deal, but mostly it's people who have visited the goats and just want to see them - especially a few people who come all the time with their kids/grandkids. I dont' mind that.
I don't even mind when people come over while we're grazing them in the front yard, and ask if they can come into the yard to see them.

People tend to have good intentions, but they have to learn not to cross the line, and respect others.
I'd definitely get a gate and a dog...!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thankfully our neighbors don't bother us too much. If they want to see the goats they call us to see if they can. The only reason they might come over unannounced is to drop mesquite tree branches into their pen which I said was fine.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

This morning my pitbull was grumbling at something (she does this even if anyone runs by on the road... or at birds quite often), I was in the barn and just told her to be quiet. She kept doing it and I go out and one of the neighbor's is in our lower yard by the fence WITH her dog!! I was soo pissed off, I told the pitbull to get her and she ran down the driveway barking her head off. She doens't go past the fence (usually lol) put sure is intimidating the way she sounds! The woman quickly retreated back down the road. What moron brings their dog onto a property that already has dogs on it? Plus ones the bark when you just walk down the road?!
I am getting about 20 no trespassing signs and posting them every couple feet across the front of the property. Maybe our idiot neighbors will get the point. I'll be putting up electric fence too if they can't get the picture with that. 
Another things that really ticks me off. The neighbor woman called here the one day to ask who it was that parks by our barn and walks their dog- we had no idea. But she was wanting to yell at them for walking their dog up their lane and not picking up their dog poo. And yet 2 days ago I see her walk her dog by right before I was about to mow. And I find a big pile of dog crap right in front of our lower barn where I mow! Its not okay for some one to do it on your property and you complaint to US! But you do it to yourself on our property and its okay!! 
Uggh I am soo ready to move I can't stand this neighborhood any longer :veryangry:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well just read this fast as I need to get back outside to mow before the rain but why do I feel the need to shovel the Poo onto their side before mowing. . . I am just picturing those old movies with flaming bags of well you know what!

Well the lady that moved from next to us her dog would always do that in my yard which I never walk my dog there because it is our play area right! Well it really gets you turning red!

Sorry!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

i know what you feel like!!!
i house my goats in a big shed where my nana lives.
she minds my two younger cousins and they are always going in and scaring them and leaving the gate of the pen wide open. and of course the goats get out everytime
im considering putting a sign up saying no kids!!! :laugh:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

DDFN - thing about the poo, these people live about a half mile down the road! So aren't really direct neighbors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No trespassing signs will help....if they trespass.. call the authorities..... I feel bad for you ...to have to put up with that...... :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Maggie: I agree about getting the signs. Joking on a side note. . . hummm you could mail it to them :laugh: (no really I wouldn't its probably against the postal law or something)

I would probably put up some sign about visitors only allowed by appointment. 24 hour notice required! I had to do that at my old foaling barn because everyone and their cousin would want to come look in to she if any foals had been born. Once a horse rescue worker (worked with before on cases) stopped by while I was gone, but had a family member there. Made them them saying they can't be on property because the chance for germs etc.


----------

